# AutoFlowering Ak47 LowRyder, HELP !



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, 

I purchased 5 feminized LowLife Auto-flowering Ak47 seeds, all 5 seeds germinated fine and have now planted them.

They are 2 weeks old today !! 

They all seem fine but have noticed a slight curling of the leaves on most of the plants and 1 of them looks quite bad. I am using a 125w cfl light on 24/7, Ph is fine and have not started giving them any nutes yet 

All help would be appreciated as i am abit of a noob to growing :aok:


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 23, 2009)

is it hot in the room? likes like begining of over heat
could b over watering. do u let ur soil dry out b4 next watering?


----------



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

the temp in the room ranges from 72-81 degrees and have fresh air coming in and my carbon filter and extractor taking out the used air, and yess everytime before watering i jus poke my finger about an inch down if its dry then i will give them a good soak but i do keep the top of the soil quite damp ....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 23, 2009)

This may not be the problem but it looks like you have no perilite in that soil...   and may restrict root growth if the soil is packed to tightly....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 23, 2009)

let the pot dry almost totally before rewatering...  i usually go based on the weight of the pot to tell if it needs watering...  letting it dry out more will promote root growth as the plant will be forced to search for more water...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> This may not be the problem but it looks like you have no perilite in that soil... and may restrict root growth if the soil is packed to tightly....


 
:yeahthat: 

Also, you say your PH is fine.

What is your PH reading and what method are you using to measure it?

eace:


----------



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a basic Ph tester from a local shop its readin about 7.0, wat would the best thing to do now, loosen the soil ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

Describe your PH testing method.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

What soil are you using?


----------



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

john innes no2, basically just place the tong in the soil and the display tells you the ph amount


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

A double prong thing that tells you the PH, Moisture and light power?

eace:


----------



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

No just a single prong, a digital stick.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it made to measure the soil PH?

Because you need a PH meter that measures the liquid you use, not a soil PH reader.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, you need to lift all your plants out of the soil amd mix 25-30% perlite into it, your soil has compacted and the roots cannot breathe or grow into the soil.

eace:


----------



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well im using volvic bottled water to water them, i was told that i wouldnt need to test that water just the soil ? What would be the best and safest method to take the plants out of the pots now as i only planted them yesterday ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

Well thats why this forum is here, to tell you the truth and not hearsay.

Type still 
pH 7 

Calcium (Ca) 10 
Chloride (Cl&#8722 8 
Bicarbonate (HCO3) 65  
Magnesium (Mg) 6 
Nitrate (NO3) 1 
Potassium (K) 6 
Silica (SiO2) 30 
Sodium (Na) 9  
Sulfates (SO) 7 
TDS 109 

Distilled water is better than Volvic.

Why do you not use your tap water?

The PH is out, it should be 6.5 not 7.

Your main problem at the moment is your soil, that needs to be fixed first before altering your PH, but your PH is extremely important to get on top of.

You need a digital PH meter, cheap enough on Ebay or maybe you can find one locally.

eace:


----------



## djeddiec147 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats great ! Thanks for your help, i hope they will be fine after this?


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

,i'm growing a easyryder myself, try turning the light cycle to 20 on/4 off for it's entire growth life. Green thoughts to ya!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 23, 2009)

Chef       im not sure if you have the same thing he has....  His title says Lowryder AK  but then the first post says Lowlife...   So which one is it??  

I have the Lowryder 2 x AK47 = Easyryder...


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

had a bud growing his , an auto, and it helped on his, it's what the old site recommends for his and ours.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 23, 2009)

good info Ant, and HIE. ...


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah 20/4 is as much light as I wld go with any auto...you are wasting electricity after 20 hours of light...Get the basics down and autos are like set it and forget it...


----------

